# Mr. Bibby



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

are any of you other laker fans sick and tired of hearing all this talk about how great mike bibby is and how he is gonna be the next john stockton?? 

IMO he just had a great series, he got all his points on high post screens and i think that he isn't as good as what people make him to be.. some kings fans are saying he deserves the MAX contract, which i disagree with..but if they want to sort of waste their money like that i say be my guest! :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

Well they gotta have SOME kind of strand of hope for next year.:laugh:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike Bibby truly is overrated by most people, he is a good point guard but so far thats all he has shown me. 

Until he has a better season than guys like Darell Armstrong and Nick Van Exel, how can you say hes better than them. True, he showed that he can hit some big shots at the end of games, but that doesn't mean he deserves to get a max contract. He is a top 10 point guard and he should get a nice contract but not the max.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

He needs a great regular season to show that he didn't just 'get hot' during the playoffs.

Then again, maybe he will be similiar to Reggie Miller, coming up big in the playoffs in the future. Don't really know, but can't wait to find out


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> He needs a great regular season to show that he didn't just 'get hot' during the playoffs.


I agree-but so far he hasn't shown that and doesn't deserve the max.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree with all of you guys..hopefully we'll find someone on the LAkers team that has enough guts to get up in his face adn deny him points.

"Bibby-Stopper"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That comparison to Stockton is way off. Bibby is a medicore passer for a point guard and doesn't drive to the basket very well. At the same time he's a better shooter with more of a scoring mentality. When Stockton ran the pick-and-roll he dished it to Malone for the dunk. When Bibby runs the pick-and-roll he shoots the jumper.

People always get overrated based on great play in the playoffs. AFter the first round some people started calling Dirk the best forward in the game.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> That comparison to Stockton is way off. Bibby is a medicore passer for a point guard and doesn't drive to the basket very well. At the same time he's a better shooter with more of a scoring mentality. When Stockton ran the pick-and-roll he dished it to Malone for the dunk. When Bibby runs the pick-and-roll he shoots the jumper.
> 
> People always get overrated based on great play in the playoffs. AFter the first round some people started calling Dirk the best forward in the game.


I never agreed with Waltons description of Bibby either..but i think that people are way over hyping is ability. I mean sure he made some great shots but where was he before this?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

What better time to show up - than in the playoffs? Isn't that what most Laker fans like about Kobe? If it's true for Reggie, Kobe, and many other players, why can't it be true for Bibby?

Bibby is a great little PG. It doesn't matter what any fan thinks of him, it matters what his franchise thinks of him. He'll get what he gets when it comes to money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The talk only started in the WCF. He did a lot in the Playoffs, but what did he do before then? Nothing much, he was just a good starting PG. Now we hear that he will be one of the best starting PG. If he can prove to me that he can be great in the regular season, I will start believing all of the hype. I can't deny that he was fabulous in the Playoffs though.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> The talk only started in the WCF. He did a lot in the Playoffs, but what did he do before then? Nothing much, he was just a good starting PG. Now we hear that he will be one of the best starting PG. If he can prove to me that he can be great in the regular season, I will start believing all of the hype. I can't deny that he was fabulous in the Playoffs though.


really? yes, i admit that i am one of those people who took notice of bibby kinda late, but i took notice of him before the w.c.f. no one gives him credit for how he played in the series vs. the mavs.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bibby is one of the better young point guards in the game. As a Laker fan he is the one person I fear the most getting in the way of the 4peat. I don't think he is overrated at all, I think he has been underrated his whole career until now. Clips blew it by taking Olowakandi over him. They needed a point guard then and they need one now. Olowakandi was VERY raw and before this last season many thought he was the worst number one pick of all time. The Grizz donated him to the Kings for JWill. Now I love Jason Williams and if he ever dedicates himself to be a true pro it may be over for anyone trying to defend him but the guy is a headcase and a little heavy on the turnovers. As a Laker fan I could always count on him to make a bad pass or take an unnecessary three to kill a Kings run. I also understand the Grizz desperately wanted a player who could sell tix and jerseys but they handed Bibby over to the Kings. CWebb said that if the Kings trade Williams then he's leaving but when he saw they got Bibby he shut up.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby is one the the better players in the NBA. He hit plenty of good shots in clutch but he is not a guy can you build around.

He is one of the key players for the Kings against certain matchups, Lakers cleary dont have a answer for Bibby but Bibby is one of the better point guards in the game only. He is not nearly as good as Jason Kidd, Gary Payton, and etc.


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> really? yes, i admit that i am one of those people who took notice of bibby kinda late, but i took notice of him before the w.c.f. no one gives him credit for how he played in the series vs. the mavs.


Exactly Bibby had a great series against the Mavs, then he just shone if the W.C.F's. We'll just have to wait till next year to see


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

*bibby never had to....*

Bibby never really had to or got the chance to shoot that much well because lets face it the Kings are loaded with offensive talent.

I have watched Bibby since his Arizona days. Believe me he will show his skills this regular season. Kep in mind last year could have been his rookie season if he stayed in school al 4 years but who does nowadays but anyways. He will prove himslf wacth.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> What better time to show up - than in the playoffs? Isn't that what most Laker fans like about Kobe? If it's true for Reggie, Kobe, and many other players, why can't it be true for Bibby?


Because people like Kobe and Shaq are also all-stars and all-NBA players in the regular season, they go to a even higher level in the playoffs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with whoever said it's about the match-ups Lakers really didn't have anyone to match-up with him, Bibby is very solid and on the Kings team he shines more because in the clutch he's the only one who wants to take the big shot Cwebb darn sure doesn't neither does Peja,or Christie as we have seen, Its hard to make a claim that a player who avg about what 13 pts per deserves the Max but on that team clutch shooting may be worth the max seeming as thats the biggest part of the game,without Bibby the Lakers probably sweep the Kings .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> really? yes, i admit that i am one of those people who took notice of bibby kinda late, but i took notice of him before the w.c.f. no one gives him credit for how he played in the series vs. the mavs.


series vs. the Mavericks = in the Playoffs


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> series vs. the Mavericks = in the Playoffs


yeah, i know...it's just that everyone's been saying how popular bibby got since the western conference finals, and i'm saying that i took notice of him *before* the wcf.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, I'm just saying that for me to believe all of this hype, I want to see him put up great numbers in the regular season. 

Not that exploding in the Playoffs is bad or anything.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Ok, I'm just saying that for me to believe all of this hype, I want to see him put up great numbers in the regular season.
> 
> Not that exploding in the Playoffs is bad or anything.


ohhhh...ok...i get what you mean...yeah, that's true. i think that bibby will realize that now he has to live up to the reputation that he gained in the playoffs, so he'll work harder in the regular season.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Bibby is a top ten point guard but he's not worh the max. He only averaged around 13 pts and 5 asts last season. He's not a superstar but he's the perfect point guard for them who runs the offense and gets it to their top players. He's also capable of hurting teams who take away Peja and Webber because he has a strong offensive game. And his clutch play was what allowed them to almost beat the lakers without him they have no chance. Bibby is a keeper I just wouldn't pay the max for him though.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

for all the people who don't like Bibby....point out some of his weaknesses.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Bibby caught my eye when as a freshmen led the Arizona Wildcats to a National championship. He played more like a senior than a freshmen. And in his 1st ever playoffs he played like a seasoned veteran of many playoff battles. What more does he have to do????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> What more does he have to do????


Score more, and have more assists _in the regular season_.
Until then, he's a one-hit wonder.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

He only averaged 13-2-5, he doesn't even come close to deserving a 7 year/ $77 million dollar contract. Thats just like us giving that to Horry! Horry is not that productive in the regular season but he turns it on in the playoffs.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> He only averaged 13-2-5, he doesn't even come close to deserving a 7 year/ $77 million dollar contract. Thats just like us giving that to Horry! Horry is not that productive in the regular season but he turns it on in the playoffs.



Ok, I don't know where HoopsWorld got this idea and it's been blown out of proportion.

But there is NO $77 mil/ 7 yrs deal on the table!

Nada!

If there is, you bet ESPN, and most definitely Sac Bee would be reporting it.

I cannot find one single news report that confirm this deal.

Nada.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until some other source substantiates that this actually happened I'm inclined to agree. I get the Sacramento Bee every day, and I haven't read ANYTHING about a 7 year/$77 million contract offer.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Remember when Fisher had like 29 pts. and hit all the threes against the Spurs with Horace Grant on our team? The next year Fisher wasn't near as good. The same thing will happen to Bibby. Bibby needs another good season to prove himself.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

id just like to point out the fact that just because one player who begins similarly to another...and ends up doing poorly, does not mean the other player will end up doing poorly as well. This logic does not work, just because one player who comes up big in the playoffs one year becomes worse, does not mean bibby will do the exact same thing. Perhaps he will follow another person who comes up big in the post...like r.miller...or even better...WONT FOLLOW ANOTHER PERSONS CAREER, THIS IS BIBBYS CAREER AND IT WILL BE DIFFERENT THAN ANY BEFORE IT. Its like when people compare kobe to m.j. kobe doesnt like it because its his career and it really is wrong to do so.


----------

